# Arkansas Flow Reduction CANCELLED



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

We all understand. The updates are appreciated, and please continue to post them so as private boaters can coordinate their trips accordingly.
Hopefully you will have luck locating Kim later this week if things dry up a little.

Logan


----------

